# No Primary or Secondary Master Drives in BIOS



## Denise_M (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi,

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

I've been having some problems with my computer so I went into BIOS to see what its settings were.  It shows that I have no Primary IDE Master or Secondary IDE Master.  I have the setting checked in BIOS for IDE.  Is it normal to have no Primary IDE Master or Secondary IDE Master?


----------



## Denise_M (Dec 26, 2008)

P.S. I tried to change Primary IDE Master to Automatic but it went back to None when I rebooted and checked on it.


----------



## bigrich0086 (Dec 27, 2008)

manually check the drives inside the case to make sure IDE is in all the way. and that jumpers are set right. if their backwards nothing will be picked up.

And the jumpers are the tiny white/blue/black plugs on back of HD jsut incase you want to know what they were. they have nothing to do with a wire or ide cord.

if that dont work try flashing bios with updated one

also move your cd rom to secondary not primary. make HD primary


----------



## Denise_M (Dec 27, 2008)

I built the computer myself 3 years ago so I know the jumpers are in the right place.  

I've pushed on the cables to my hard drive and DVD drive to make sure they didn't come loose somehow, and I pushed on the power cables to them also.  I also flashed the BIOS a few days ago, hoping that it would help (and also because it needed the update), but it didn't help.

I set my hard drive as first in boot sequence because I was going to do a format.  Usually, first is floppy drive, second is DVD drive, and third is hard drive.

Before I formatted this time, I wanted to delete some program files because it seems that some things are still on my computer after a format, not a Repair.  Somehow, I deleted the firmware for my DVD drive and it's no longer recognized in My Computer or Device Manager.  It's a BenQ DW1655.  I've been looking for the firmware for it, BCGB.  I've found the firmware for other dVD drives and for updates but I can't find the original BCGB, and that's what it needs.

I'm having a lot of problems with my pc and no matter what I try, nothing works out.  Okay, whine time is over.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 27, 2008)

What motherboard are you using?  If you are only using one cdrom drive then it looks like you have it jumpered wrong or its on the wrong connector on the IDE cable.  You aren't using any SATA drives are you?  According to the bios you have one hard drive and one Cdrom drive in your system, is that correct?


----------



## Denise_M (Dec 27, 2008)

I have one DVD drive and one SATA drive.

I know that I have it jumpered correctly and I have the IDE cable inserted correctly to the hard drive and DVD drive. With the power plug inserted, I can't go over in that direction any further. I know about jumpers, such as moving the jumper position for CMOS to reset it and then moving it back to its original position.  I followed the diagrams and moved the jumpers to cover the correct pins.  Both drives have worked for the past 3 years and the DVD drive only stopped working today when I deleted files.  


Computer Components

- ASUS A8V-VM SE Socket 939 Micro ATX Motherboard - UDMA133, SATA (RAID)
. - VIA K8M890 + VT8237A	
. - 2000/1600 HT/s 
. - Dual-channel DDR400, Max 2GB
. - VIA Integrated Gfx in North Bridge K8M890
. - 1 x PCI-E X16, 1 X PCI-E X 1, 2X PCI
. - 2 *ATA133 ,2 x SATA
. - 10/100 LAN
. - 6-Channel audio
- Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 SATA 3.0 Gb/s 320Gb hard drive (RAID array not set up)
- AMD Athlon Gforce 8400 64 X2 4200+ Toledo 2.2GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket 939 Processor 
- ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 64 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler
- Corsair 620W PSU
- Ballistix 2x1G RAM, 184-pin DIMM, 128MX64 DDR PC3200, Unbuffered
- Envision EN9410e 19” LCD, 1280x1024 Resolution Monitor
- BenQ DW1655 Lightscribe DVD+RW 16X8X16 DVD-RW 16X4X16 CDRW 48X48X32
- MSI (nVidia GeForce 8400 GS) VGA NX8400GS-TD256EH RT Video Card
- NORCO-4618 PCI-X / PCI eSATA / SATA II / SATA I 5-Port Controller Card RAID 0/1/5/10/JBOD
- Belkin 3-port IEEE 1394 PCI Card
- Windows XP Pro X64, SP2
- NetFramework 2.0 Redistributable Pack for x64

Updated Drivers/BIOS

- Asus Bios Update v 7020
- ASUS PC Probe II_V10460
- ASUS Update v7.09.02 Install Program for Windows 64bit
- AMD Dual-Core Optimizer
- nVidia GeForce 178.24 winxp x64 international_whql (x64 edition display drivers)
- Realtek ALC883 Audio Driver V5.10.0.5296
- Realtek AC97 audio driver package 4.06 WDM A406
- Realtek High Definition Audio Driver WDM 2.10
- SCSI Pass Through Direct - SPTD v1.56 (64 bit)
- SiI 3124 x64 1.1.13.0 logo (for SATA Controller Card)
- SiI 3124 32-bit x 86 Windows BASE Controller Driver v1.3.20.0 logo (for SATA Controller Card)
- SiI 3124 64-bit Windows SATARAID5 Driver v1.5.11.0 (for SATA Controller Card)
- Patin-Couffin layer 3
- HP Printer/Fax/Scanner Driver Update x64 Patch
- VIA Hyperion4in1 v456
- VIA Hyperionpro v515a
- VIA Hyperionpro v518a
. - INF V3.00A 
. - AGP V4.60A
. - V-RAID V5.70A and RAID Tools v5.40 
. - VIA IDE Falcon Storage Device driver v2.51A

I'm used to working with hardware and software to a certain point.  I built the pc, researched, downloaded and installed the necessary drivers, update them, and everything worked fine until Christmas Eve when my pc lost audio and I'm trying to get that sorted out also.  Everything I've done should have fixed the problem but it didn't, and it doesn't make sense.


----------

